# Obama and John Kerry Should Be Arrested For Treason Immediately, They're Assiting Iran !!!!



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

*Just another day in Bizarro World......*
*Those two should be in Jail....Now !*





*Generational Deja Vu - Iran Seizes British Oil Tanker in the Strait of Hormuz.....*


 
Posted on July 19, 2019 by sundance 

Iran reports they have seized another oil tanker in the Strait of Hormuz, in an apparent effort to increase hostilities in the region and make a larger conflict with the U.S. and western allies.  All of this activity has a ring of familiarity to it from the late 1980’s.

In ’87 and ’88 the U.S. took over patrolling the strait to afford safe passage for Kuwait tankers and western-flagged ships. Eventually, following the Iranian attack on a U.S. frigate (USS Samuel B Roberts), there were several U.S-Iran military fights.

It looks like Iran is attempting to provoke a similar scenario today.  Only this time former President Obama and former U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry appear to be assisting the Iranian government in their political efforts.  *As incredible as it might sound at first blush, if Iran kills or captures any American military members in the modern version of the conflict – Obama and Kerry will be working directly for the enemy. *
*FUBAR:*


*  ->




*


WASHINGTON – Tehran, Iran — Iran’s Revolutionary Guard says it has seized British oil tanker, the Stena Impero, in the Strait of Hormuz. The announcement comes one day after the U.S. said it destroyed an Iranian drone.

The military branch said the tanker over “non-compliance with international maritime laws and regulations” and has transferred the vessel to an Iranian port.

Stand back and look at this from a domestic and geopolitical standpoint and there’s a significant amount of overlay.

The most severe elements of the deepest state, the neocons (McCain coalition) and the interests of Obama/Kerry are converging -at least ideologically and domestically- to work on removal of their natural enemy, President Trump 2020.  Meanwhile multiple international government interests (China, Russia, Iran, et al), mostly based on economics, tend to find a useful and convenient alignment.  Sprinkle the left wing media narratives (see: Ilhan Omar writ large) atop the larger assembly and this entire scenario becomes a bit more concerning.

In this rapid pace of modern communication; and absent any cohesion from patriotism and uniting American values; the politics of far-leftist ideology now engages in international issues and puts the U.S. military at risk of conflict as an outcome of domestic political alignment.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just another day in Bizarro World......*
> *Those two should be in Jail....Now !*
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you.  You ignorant ass. 

First you run down these fine public servants.  Next you’ll go after our proud 9/11 First Responders.  

I won’t stand for it.  

I was down there also, but I'm not considering myself a first responder, but I was down there. I spent a lot of time down there.  

How do you like those apples.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How dare you.  You ignorant ass.
> 
> First you run down these fine public servants.  Next you’ll go after our proud 9/11 First Responders.
> 
> ...



*Why do you try using the same bait more than once.....*
*Only I can do that....You are the Proof.*

*Where was Trump after the Towers fell....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why do you try using the same bait more than once.....*
> *Only I can do that....You are the Proof.*
> 
> *Where was Trump after the Towers fell....?*


On the radio bragging that his building was now the tallest in NYC. A statement that was disgusting on the day of the attack and also false.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Where was Trump after the Towers fell....?*





Hüsker Dü said:


> On the radio bragging that his building was now the tallest in NYC. A statement that was disgusting on the day of the attack and also false.


Radio?  Hah!!!!  I heard he “was down there also, but [he’s] not considering [him]self a first responder, but [he] was down there. [He] spent a lot of time down there.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Radio?  Hah!!!!  I heard he “was down there also, but [he’s] not considering [him]self a first responder, but [he] was down there. [He] spent a lot of time down there.”


Yes, and lost hundreds of friends that day . . . he didn't go to any 9/11 funerals, but . . .


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On the radio bragging that his building was now the
> tallest in NYC. A statement that was disgusting on the
> day of the attack and also false.


*Did you ever stop to think that he was just interjecting *
*humor into an otherwise sour situation....*
*Just like when he Jokingly said " Russia....if you're listening*
*go find Hillary's missing e-mails ".....anyone with half a brain*
*knew he was prodding the Hillary Campaign for Lying about*
*the missing e-mails.....*
*It's just that stupid shit dumb as a rock Union types such as *
*yourself actually believed the joke....*
*As did Adam Shiff for Brains....*
*There's still time for you to make a Greyhound bus and *
*rush Area 51 if you hurry ....take some " Green " candy while*
*yur at it....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Did you ever stop to think that he was just interjecting *
> *humor into an otherwise sour situation...*


There was nothing more stirring of the nation’s soul than Donald Trump interjecting humor at the World Trade Center on the morning of September 11, 2001.   It was just want we all needed that fateful day.

And yes, 9/11 was indeed a “sour situation” as you so poignantly advise us now.

Tell us more oh wise conservative historian.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> There was nothing more stirring of the nation’s soul than Donald Trump interjecting humor at the World Trade Center on the morning of September 11, 2001.   It was just want we all needed that fateful day.
> 
> And yes, 9/11 was indeed a “sour situation” as you so poignantly advise us now.
> 
> Tell us more oh wise conservative historian.



*Go suck a Lemon you Fat Slob.......*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Scoff if you must.  Yet nothing makes me prouder than this stirring image of two relatively brave men standing in the shadow of the bravest of our First Responders, Donald Trump, on the right, raising Old Glory.  





nononono said:


> *Go suck a Lemon you Fat Slob.......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Scoff if you must.
> Yet nothing makes me prouder than this stirring
> image of two relatively brave men standing in the
> shadow of the bravest of our First Responders,
> Donald Trump, on the right, raising Old Glory.


*Scoffing.....*
*Still Scoffing.......*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5125 Scoff if you must.  Yet nothing makes me prouder than this stirring image of two relatively brave men standing in the shadow of the bravest of our First Responders, Donald Trump, on the right, raising Old Glory.


There is a rumor that t actually secretly served in Vietnam . . . in fact the John Wayne character in the movie Green Beret is based on that service (except t was waaaay more courageous), many people are saying.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> There was nothing more stirring of the nation’s soul than Donald Trump interjecting humor at the World Trade Center on the morning of September 11, 2001.   It was just want we all needed that fateful day.
> 
> And yes, 9/11 was indeed a “sour situation” as you so poignantly advise us now.
> 
> Tell us more oh wise conservative historian.


"Some people did something?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a rumor that t actually secretly served in Vietnam . . . in fact the John Wayne character in the movie Green Beret is based on that service (except t was waaaay more courageous), many people are saying.


You tellʻum Chicken Hawk.


----------

